# WEAPON KATA???



## Porong (Aug 28, 2020)

I am trying to figure out if there is any videos on youtube that would help me use this or a tire iron as a defensive device or could I success
 fully use a kama kata thoughts please thank you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't know about kata, but if you could use it with any stick or cane based style, you just may have to choke up on it a bit.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 28, 2020)

Porong said:


> I am trying to figure out if there is any videos on youtube that would help me use this or a tire iron as a defensive device or could I successView attachment 23090 fully use a kama kata thoughts please thank you.


Ok, lots of issues here.

First, trying to learn a kata online with the goal of being able to use an improvised item as a defensive weapon is not a good approach.  Particularly if the focus is on learning to mimic a kata.  Kata is no good to you without understanding the fundamentals and foundation first.  So learning kata first is the wrong order, and you need a direct teacher to properly learn the method.  Video doesn’t cut it.

Second, taking an improvised item and trying to adapt it for use through the medium of a kata or a method designed for a different weapon, just because there is a superficial physical resemblance, is another bad idea.  

You’ve posted a picture of a bent stick and suggest perhaps a kama kata.  Those are two very different things.  Kama has a sharp blade and is actually a gardening tool that is still in use.  Real kama that you can still find in hardware and gardening stores in areas with a large Japanese and Japanese-American populations, are not built to withstand rugged contact in the way that a stick could.  A bent stick is not a kama.  You would use a kama very very differently from how you would use a bent stick.  

Now comparing that bent stick to a tire iron is another error.  A tire iron is much heavier than the stick you posted.  You could not swing a tire iron with the same quickness and dexterity that you could that stick.  Once again, these are two very different things, despite the superficial physical similarities.

So I think you need a good instructor who can teach you systematically.  Once you learn some solid skills then you can possibly adapt skills for one weapon into the use of an improvised weapon such as your bent stick or a tire iron.  That would be the way to go about his.  Find a good teacher.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 28, 2020)

Porong said:


> I am trying to figure out if there is any videos on youtube that would help me use this or a tire iron as a defensive device or could I successView attachment 23090 fully use a kama kata thoughts please thank you.


Short tradition weapon - single edge knife, double edge swords, short stick, ...

A: Dear master, Can you teach me a sword form?
B: Before I can teach you that, you will need to go into the woods, and use your sword to chop down 1,000 tree branches.

There are 2 advantages for this approach:

- For those who is not truly serious about learning a sword, that person won't come back.
- After this training, that person will have some foundation to build from.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 28, 2020)

Swing it around a bit/ just hit a target with it. job done.    you dont need a "kata" to learn how to use it/get comfortable with swining it/thrusting it.    Actually i think hitting a reactive target might be better anyway.


----------



## Porong (Aug 28, 2020)

so are you saying if I was to use it for dis arming or something I should not worry about the kata I should just try swinging it around and see what it does or does not do?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 28, 2020)

Porong said:


> so are you saying if I was to use it for dis arming or something I should not worry about the kata I should just try swinging it around and see what it does or does not do?


Of course, you will still need to develop some technique, not from solo form, bur from partner drill.


----------



## BrendanF (Sep 3, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Of course, you will still need to develop some technique, not from solo form, bur from partner drill.



That is kata.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 3, 2020)

Rat said:


> Swing it around a bit/ just hit a target with it. job done.    you dont need a "kata" to learn how to use it/get comfortable with swining it/thrusting it.    Actually i think hitting a reactive target might be better anyway.


Agree. You do not need a kata to use a tire iron. Maybe the owners manual though.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 13, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Agree. You do not need a kata to use a tire iron. Maybe the owners manual though.



Ah, but you cant learn from a book.  You need to seek a exclusive and expensive master in tyre replacement if you ever wish to do it.


----------



## skribs (Sep 14, 2020)

Rat said:


> Swing it around a bit/ just hit a target with it. job done.    you dont need a "kata" to learn how to use it/get comfortable with swining it/thrusting it.    Actually i think hitting a reactive target might be better anyway.



What are your qualifications to suggest this training method?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 18, 2020)

d


----------

